# Ghost Girl w/ head - need fix



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

is that the one you got? I saw her on ebay did you bid? I have one she works I had problems with the movement as well if you look underneath her dress look around the hips in the middle you can see where she moves at more then likely you are missing an o ring you can put a rubber band in there and she should work.


----------

